# Recommendation for a good tandem sit on top?



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a Trident 13, mostly for crabbing, and I'm finding that in most situations a tandem might be better for me. I often have a guest who would love to come out on the water to check the traps, but with the somewhat extreme tidal currents where we crab they're sometimes scared to go alone. So I'm thinking tandem.

What I'd like:

- really stable. I love the way the Trident 13 is almost untippable

- reasonably maneuverable. Doesn't have to turn on a dime, but shouldn't be a total pig. The Trident 13 does a pretty good job of this

- ability to go out with just one person. Having to move the seat is fine.

- some storage room. Nice to be able to stack the cages on the way out.

- ideally not longer than 15 feet

- doesn't have to be super high end, just something to get me out on the water, check a few traps, and come back.

- ideally a somewhat dry ride, since its never fun getting your butt all wet 5 times a day when checking those traps...

Wondering if anyone has any recommendations in that area?


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am looking for the same to fish with my kids. The only one that I have tried are the Hobie with the mirage drive. It is comfortable and the mirage drive is a plus. Expensive, but I think it is worth it!


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm torn about the Hobies. My big beef is that its got moving parts, and are no good in shallows. They're also pretty heavy. But if I was doing long trips where shallows weren't a factor and I didn't mind spending a couple of grand, I'd definitely be looking hard at those. Seems like everyone who has one absolutely loves them. 

Its interesting searching ebay for "hobie kayak" to see the crazy variety of mods people do to them, lots of interesting outriggers and sails.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocean Kayak Malibu 2xl It will do everything that you asked in your post. My brother uses one in Seattle often solo occasionally with his wife. He crabs and fishes out of his. When solo it should have plenty of desk space for your crab traps.


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Narfpoit, that kayak sounds perfect.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> Ocean Kayak Malibu 2xl It will do everything that you asked in your post. My brother uses one in Seattle often solo occasionally with his wife. He crabs and fishes out of his. When solo it should have plenty of desk space for your crab traps.


Another one that might be worth looking at the the WS Tarpon 135T. It has 2 main seats and a 3rd "depression" in the middle if you wanted to paddle solo. The solo option would probably require an aftermarket seat or back band.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

wrybread said:


> Yeah I'm torn about the Hobies. My big beef is that its got moving parts, and are no good in shallows. They're also pretty heavy. But if I was doing long trips where shallows weren't a factor and I didn't mind spending a couple of grand, I'd definitely be looking hard at those. Seems like everyone who has one absolutely loves them.
> 
> Its interesting searching ebay for "hobie kayak" to see the crazy variety of mods people do to them, lots of interesting outriggers and sails.



Just saw a video on the Jackson Big Tuna on youtube. This may be what you want! I think that it is brand new. The live bait well looks cool and i like the higher sitting seats.

I still may go with the Hobie (for myself and kids) and you do not have to keep the mirage drive in when you are hitting the rivers or shallow water- there is a plug for it. It is nice to have the option to use the mirage drive.


----------



## wrybread (Dec 20, 2012)

So I picked up a Malibu 2xl, found one on Craigslist for $600 with seats, 2 paddles and a decent life jacket. Its 6 years old, I probably could have haggled a bit, but it was close to me and looked good. Anyway, I got it, and it has a serious problem: I now want to sell my other sit on top kayak, a Trident 13...

Suuuuch a nice kayak. Its weird, its larger than the Trident 13, at least much wider, but its so much lighter. For me that's a huge factor since I have to lift it up a 6 foot wall whenever I bring it back from the beach. And its super zippy on the water, much more maneuverable than the Trident 13. It *feels* lighter. And it has so much more space wherever I need it, which is the deck for crab traps. And its plenty stable for pulling up the traps. The only downside I've seen for my purposes is that it doesn't track as well as the Trident.

Granted I probably just bought the wrong boat when I got the Trident 13, since I'm not really a fisherman, I just need it for crabbing and getting people out on the water who don't have much kayak experience. The Trident's great for all that, but I think the Malibu 2XL is better. And I haven't even tried the Malibu with a 2nd person yet.

Anyway, anyone want to buy a Trident 13? Used only a month, I'm in Dillon Beach near San Francisco. Email me if so, my username @ gmail dot you know what. I'm thinking about selling it and getting a much smaller sit on top, though one with still enough stability for pulling crab traps (pushing my luck I know, but let me know if anything comes to mind...).


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I am glad it lived up to your expectations. I did not initially catch that you were on the west coast. My brother is in Seattle so he is doing pretty much the same as you but he does fish out of his as well.


----------

